# Adobe 64 Bit

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

kann ich bei einem 64-Bit-Multilib System auch den Acrobat Reader und das Flash-Plugin auf 64 Bit "zwingen"?

----------

## franzf

Wieso erzwingen? adobe-flash gibts als 64bit-Version, wird AFAIK standardmäßig auf ner 64bit-Kiste installiert. Von acroread gibt es KEIN natives 64bit-binary, deshalb hast du auch kaum eine Chance das als 64Bit zu "erzwingen". Außer du kommst an den Quelltext  :Razz: 

----------

## musv

Beim Flashplugin in /etc/portage/package.use -multilib angeben.

----------

## LinuxTom

Gibt es bei mir nicht:

```
$ emerge  -pv www-plugins/adobe-flash

 * Last emerge --sync was Sat Oct 22 15:05:01 2011.

[binary   R    ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.10  USE="(-kde) -vdpau" 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall, 1 binary), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Auf die 11er-Version muss ich erst noch updaten.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Für Flash einfach das Flag -32bit setzen und das aktuellste adobe-flash demaskieren. Mach ich schon immer so. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

```
[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  10.3.183.10!m!s (~)11.0.1.152!m!s 11.1.102.55!m!s {+-32bit +64bit bindist kde multilib vdpau}

     Installed versions:  11.1.102.55!m!s(08:52:19 01.12.2011)(64bit kde multilib vdpau -32bit)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer.html

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player
```

----------

## franzf

Das aktuellste 11er-flash muss man nicht demaskieren:

```
  02 Dec 2011; Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> adobe-flash-11.1.102.55.ebuild:

  amd64 stable, bug 390149

  01 Dec 2011; Pawel Hajdan jr <phajdan.jr@gentoo.org>

  adobe-flash-11.1.102.55.ebuild:

  x86 stable wrt bug #390149
```

----------

## LinuxTom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das aktuellste 11er-flash muss man nicht demaskieren:

 

Darum auch der Hinweis, dass mein Portage noch vom November stammt. Das Update ist schon in Planung, doch da ich mit dem Laptop auch Dienstlich unterwegs bin, will ich nicht mal so zwischendurch 50% aller Pakete (insbesondere KDE) austauschen.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> ... Für Flash einfach das Flag -32bit setzen und das aktuellste adobe-flash demaskieren ...

 

Werde ich mal versuchen.

Und wie siehts für Acrobat aus? Die stellen da wohl keine 64-Bit-Version her?

----------

